# Music To Shoot Your Chalice To



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Enjoy, and don't be judgey. This will turn you into a true slingshot hero if you stick with it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

*hmmmmm i'm not real sure about that*


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Does it sound any better if you have a chalice ?? :neener:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

:headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

I didn't know you're an headbanger!!!!LOL!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

It's got a good beat...I could dance to it. :rofl: In all honesty, I like it, but I'm a Dio and Black Sabbath and Iron Maiden fan.

Todd


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> It's got a good beat...I could dance to it. :rofl: In all honesty, I like it, but I'm a Dio and Black Sabbath and Iron Maiden fan.
> 
> Todd


Sabbath Rules!!!!! 

Q


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i now feel like wanting to sacrifice targets to the slingshot gods of hades


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

bigron said:


> *hmmmmm i'm not real sure about that*


Oooo Kay! . . . This is where we separate the wheat from the chaff.

Now, starting with you, Ron, I know you aren't ready to change anything. You will never ever know what this is about.



dan ford said:


> Does it sound any better if you have a chalice ?? :neener:


Cute, Dan. Experience, however, is the best teacher. If you don't have a Chalice, they are one of the easiest forks you can make. The pattern is here on the forum. Make one and test your metal against the sound and come back and tell me if you still are not a stronger warrior than you were. And then I will laugh condescendingly at you. As you are laughing at me now.



Quercusuber said:


> :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:
> 
> I didn't know you're an headbanger!!!!LOL!!!!
> 
> Cheers ...Q


That's the spirit!



GrayWolf said:


> It's got a good beat...I could dance to it. :rofl: In all honesty, I like it, but I'm a Dio and Black Sabbath and Iron Maiden fan.
> 
> Todd


Yeah, that's funny Wolfy... But can you -- _I mean CAN YOU_ -- turn up the heat? ... or are you already burnt out? It's hard to tell, my friend.



Quercusuber said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > It's got a good beat...I could dance to it. :rofl: In all honesty, I like it, but I'm a Dio and Black Sabbath and Iron Maiden fan.
> ...


Norwegian Black Metal is what rules. I needn't say more.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I'll take you up on that Bill...... one chalice coming right up


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

DH....my meaning was that I like this kind of music...stuff that you don't hear every day. To me, this is much better than the stuff they play on most radio stations. This would be good to listen to on the way to work....get me in the right frame of mind for flipping cards and listening to people complain that they never win.

I can see that I'm going to have to get my shop set up so I can make a Chalice....time to turn up the heat!

Todd


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's the spirit Wolfman! The music assaults you but you can make it your biatch if you try!!!!! :headbang:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im back to listen to it again. i think im gonna start flinging some hot charcoal glowing with the embers of he!! with a chalice that i will make using the brimstone walls of [email protected] . praise DAYHIKER ! my lord of slingshot darkness ! (too much?)


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Enjoy, and don't be judgey. This will turn you into a true slingshot hero if you stick with it.


YAY...a gentleman of taste ! Do you like Gorgoroth?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Imperial said:


> im back to listen to it again. i think im gonna start flinging some hot charcoal glowing with the embers of he!! with a chalice that i will make using the brimstone walls of [email protected] . praise DAYHIKER ! my lord of slingshot darkness ! (too much?)


No. Just right, Imperial One!



ruthiexxxx said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy, and don't be judgey. This will turn you into a true slingshot hero if you stick with it.
> ...


But of course, milady!


----------

